# Where can I buy a 12v automative battery charger?



## eppiblue (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi

I'm looking for a shop like Halfords or the Portuguese equivalent, so I can purchase a battery charger for my van battery. Can someone please tell me where I can find this sort of product?

thanks!
C


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Your local car accessory shop, Brico Marche etc should have them or you can try amazon.co.uk or ebay....... I recently bought a 5 or 6 amp solar charger for about UKP25 on ebay & it works a treat with all the sunshine here.


----------



## eppiblue (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks, is there any other shop names I should be aware of in addition to Brico Marche ? Portugal is all very new to me and I've driven around for ages trying to find these types of places but no luck so far... (Im near Nazare)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The one thing that drives me nucking futs about the Portuguese is they couldn't sell a 10 minute liaison in a house of ill repute & so don't even put signs on their shops to tell you they're even shops, let alone what they sell........ it took me a year to find my local car accessory shop & I'd been driving right past it most days!

All I can suggest you do is ask a local & if like me, you don't know the Portuguese words just print out a pic of a battery charger & show it to them.

If you want to go cheap, your other option is the good old local Chinese shop.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

ROADY there is one in most town with an Intermarche or Bricomarche


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are less Halfords type outlets here but majority of Bricomarche (hardware) type shops will sell them, from local town ones to large LeRoyMerlin, MaxMart type outlets, plus Auto Spares shops Pecas Autos
Halfords equivalent are
Nor Auto Pneus Baratos, Peças Auto, Oficina Auto, Autoradio, Revisão Automóvel - Norauto
Roady part of Intermarche group Homepage - Roady Centro Auto
but there a relatively new concept here, you don't say where you are but links will give you branches 
Like TM we have solar chargers for all our batteries from car to mobiles


----------



## eppiblue (Jul 20, 2011)

Amazing thanks, Ill go on a hunt today or Monday.

I'm currently about 50km north of Nazare but heading south over next week.

cheers


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> The one thing that drives me nucking futs about the Portuguese is they couldn't sell a 10 minute liaison in a house of ill repute & so don't even put signs on their shops to tell you they're even shops, let alone what they sell........ it took me a year to find my local car accessory shop & I'd been driving right past it most days!


It is the same here in Spain. It is to do with taxation. If you have a shop-front and a sign you are taxed as a shop/business but if you sell out of your front room or garage, you are taxed as a dwelling. The greengrocer is a few doors away from our house in somebody's garage, both barbers, that I know of, are in front-rooms as was one next door to here when he was alive. If you're looking for something - just ask your neighbour or the local shop.


----------

